# Haunted Chandelier and witch area



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

this years display


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Chandelier looks really pretty


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice chandelier, did you paint the picture of the witches yourself? I like it!:devil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Job! - We still need to do a chandelier


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

do you have spinners an all those hanging on your chandelier?
nice painting and I like the pillar candles


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice...the spinning skellies are creepy...Nice work


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes there are small motors that spin or go up and down- they were mae for xmas tree ornaments....as for the painting- its actually a tapestry I found on eBay a couple of years ago...the pillars are from target this year..they are embossed with orange wax...I love them as so as I saw them- a bit expensive, but oh well! Thanks


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ohhh i hvae some of those motors for ornaments. COOL idea!! Nice job.


----------

